# My poor baby....



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

So I finally broke down and bought a maltese, have been wanting one of them for the longest time. When I got him, he was so cute and fluffy and when I took a closer look...infested with fleas!!! So in the past month I have been trying EVERYTHING to get rid of them. Nothing has worked. So my only option to decimate the population was to shave my poor baby, he was so bad he was itching himself raw. 
This is him before the shave








And this is my poor baby after the shave








I feel so bad for him. I've put a sweater on him to keep him warm since he is only 4 months old. Has anyone else went through this?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor punkin! We use Comfortis from the vet. No fleas, no close shaves.


----------



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

that is my next step, this was just temporary till I can get him an appointment. He is too small right now to be on trifexus, my chihuahua is on it and it works great! He has to be 5 pounds to be on it. It sucks I have to wait.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You can use Comfortis at 14 weeks. Yes, you need to go to the vet. Poor little guy. I never really heard of shaving a dog , to get rid of fleas?????


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little loki. Lucky has never had fleas but he is an inside dog.

Don't kniw if they work, but I might try the external ones. Doubt if they could be harmful. Take a look at these:

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/5-solutions-for-natural-flea-control.html


----------



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

his hair was so thick the fleas couldn't get out, it was bad, the lady I got him from did not take very good care of him. But he is doing fine now and thankfully his hair will grow back. I'm happy to say that he has an appointment next week so hopefully by then he will be at least 5 pounds so he can start his trifexus.


----------



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've also been doing some reading about natural remedies, giving a little garlic in their wet food will make their blood taste bad, home made citrus sprays, and pouring salt on your carpets to kill fleas. I might try them, the garlic also gets rid of internal parasites.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow that is a shame. I think you could have treated the fleas without resorting to shaving. I would be more concerned with the fact that you purchased a puppy from a breeder that allowed him to get infested with fleas in the first place. You need to get him to the vet do they can get him on a flea treatment as they may be in your house and yard in which case the life cycle will continue until you do something to stop it. Good luck! Fleas are nasty!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

Trust me I know, I have NEVER had a problem with fleas before, thankfully I know how to effectively get rid of them. He has been to a vet, I took him when I first got him, had to put some weight on him for him to start his flea remedy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Shi24137 said:


> I've also been doing some reading about natural remedies, giving a little garlic in their wet food will make their blood taste bad, home made citrus sprays, and pouring salt on your carpets to kill fleas. I might try them, the garlic also gets rid of internal parasites.


Please be careful with garlic as more than a tiny amount can be toxic to dogs. My one experience with fleas is that the natural remedies will not kill fleas that have already infested your fluff. 

And yes, I also wonder about where you got your pup with that kind of a flea infestation.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd try DERMagic Flea Shampoo Bar... it has Diatomaceous Earth in it, which is safe for humans and animals, but deadly to all insects - so this will work for fleas and ticks.

https://www.dermagic.com/DERMagic-Flea-Shampoo-Bar-35-oz_p_53.html


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww he's still adorable:wub: I know he will feel soooo much better
we don't have fleas here, thank God


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie had one flea on him when we adopted him, discovered by the groomer, and they gave him a flea bath and shaved him down probably so we could see if there were any more... we also vigorously cleaned our condo and washed everything we could think of! Thankfully we haven't seen any since!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor little guy. Fleas are my worst nightmare. Definitely treat your house accordingly because you will just continue the infestation if the house isn't treated. I had such a bad flea infestation when I lived in an apt in FL that no matter how many times and how much I treated the house and pets I couldn't get rid of them. I think a neighbor probably had them too or something but the only way I got rid of them was to move!! So please make sure to treat your house and continue to treat your pets. Your little guy is still cute even with his shave down. Good luck!


----------

